# Any Millacs fishing reports?



## Jcampbell (Jan 24, 2006)

My dad and I will be heading up to Millacs on Sat. Where's the best fishing been lately? They biting good at night? Hows the ice? Any one been drivin' on it? What's workin' for em'? By the way the crappies were pretty slow on Parley in Carver county on Sunday evening. I think they all went deep. Theres about 12" o' ice down here too. (If anybody would like to know)

Thanks~ Jeff


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I fished the big pond last night we where only 150 yards from shore and in 18ft of water perch Ivans lures were the only thing working as I went through the box and that was the only thing they would hit fished for 3 hours brought up a 16", 14" and a 26 1/2" walley's and landed two perch one of which was 14" Wow thought I a smaller "eye" on and up the hole came that dandy perch. The fish quite biting at dark and we left.

Good luck if you are getting out the next couple of weekends

Later J.D.


----------

